# Other things on Boozer's mind affecting his play. (Divorce)



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

To bad but its the real news. Maybe this is why Carlos hasn't played well over the last stretch, last season when everyone said he "choked" in the playoffs there were reports of his marriage being a little rocky but now it's hit the cliff, to bad feel bad for him and his family, but in the google news ad thing it says Boozer's house in Miami is for sale but he is fighting for rights for his house in SLC, dose this mean he is trying to stay here?

Jazz Power forward Carlos Boozer files for Divorce in Miami


> Court documents filed Thursday call the marriage between Boozer and his wife, Cindy, "irretrievably broken." Boozer says the couple's home in Miami is for sale. *The Jazz star also wants rights to a second home they own in Salt Lake City.*


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I think it is going to have a negative impact on his play. Grandpa, tell me bout the good old days...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Blame it on the ****. :roll: Ya still gotta go to work. Boozer needs to man up. 8)


Yes.... if anything his games should be an escape from all the BS going on with the woman. You don't get paid millions to stress about one chick you're going to bail on anyway dude... not like you can't snatch up another one at the Grand America lobby when she's gone. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> [quote="dude... not like you can't snatch up another one at the Grand America lobby when she's gone. :lol:


I dont know he is a ugley guy. The only way he can pick up another women is because of his money and she will sleep around why he out of town playing ball.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See, I've been trying and trying to figure this thing out. I've basically come to the conclusion that he really isn't all that great. Sure, he's good. But non-existant on defense. And he isn't a game changer. There is enough evidence on the books now to see that maybe he really was a 2nd round pick and is not a good enough player to be the #1 option for a team. Injury prone, lack of "stepping it up" when needed, and inability to really change the outcome of a game. Maybe he just isn't an all-star caliber player. He's a nice player - but not great.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Kobe played threw marriage trouble :shock: ......................................................I'm j/k :lol:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

GaryFish hit the nail right on the head. History shows us that Booze will never take it to the next level. You have to have heart to do that and I've been convinced by lack lustre play that he dosn't have it. Say what you will about Andre but after surgery on bone spurs on his ankles he went to work and got back in the game. It Boozer had that kind of drive with his talent he may be an impact player, but he doesn't. He will milk injuries and be a spectator on defense as long as he lasts in the league. I feel sorry about the devorce and am sure it affects his game and all other facets of life but it's certainally not his only problem on the court. I think his Olympic experience tells us that.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

He seemed to do ok last night... just saying. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure being on the wrong end of a 21 point beat down makes the point that Boozer is great. Sure, he had some good points last night. Most of his points came from his teammates finding him for a dunk or lay-up. He's a nice player. But nice won't win championships. 

Looking at the past 30 years of the NBA, and what kind of teams win championships, I see that you have to have one of two things:
-Three solid all star players - think Spurs with Parker, Ginobli, & Duncan, Celtics with Allen, Garnett & Pierce
-One Super Player, one all star, and some 'nice' players. Think Jordan's Bulls, Kobe's Lakers, and posibly Labron's Cav's -the jury is out on them right now.

Right now, the Jazz have one solid All Star in Williams. Some nice players in Boozer, AK, and some say Memo. But no super players. And they won't have a legitimate shot at a title with only one solid all star caliber player. And if you want to say Boozer is a solid all star, so be it. But is only two. And that won't cut it. The Jazz couldn't win with two solid all stars + one nice player back in the day. Until the Jazz can shore up the team with two more solid all star players, middle of the play-off pack is what we'll see. 

Last shot here - Not a single Jazz player made the all star team this year. D-Will was out with injury for the early part of the year, and we all know Boozer was out so much again. But great teams have great players. The Jazz have lacked consistent play all season long by a great player(s). That doesn't win championships.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'm not sure being on the wrong end of a 21 point beat down makes the point that Boozer is great. Sure, he had some good points last night. Most of his points came from his teammates finding him for a dunk or lay-up. He's a nice player. But nice won't win championships.


I've tried that argument with Pro about Griffin from Oklahoma in another thread... it didn't work so well there either, whether its actually the truth or not. :lol: I agree with you Garyfish, but for as bad as they say he plays, the other Jazz must really be hurting units when such a bad player is leading them in points at the half.


----------

